# This is who I am....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Bummer but hey this is who you all are talkin to...... Me!!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

one more


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I CAME!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You kin to Jaws from the old James Bond movies?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What the hell-

I put up with this little sh*t









Nice to put a face with the name man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So is this where everyone else says hey this is who I am and who your dealing with?

Whos next in line?

The pic puts the size of your lizard in perspective! didnt realize how thick it was!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> So is this where everyone else says hey this is who I am and who your dealing with?
> 
> Whos next in line?
> 
> *The pic puts the size of your lizard in perspective! didnt realize how thick it was!*


LOL-Might just be sig worthy.....


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

a face only a mother could love. lol jess


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> So is this where everyone else says hey this is who I am and who your dealing with?
> 
> Whos next in line?
> 
> *The pic puts the size of your lizard in perspective! didnt realize how thick it was!*


LOL-Might just be sig worthy.....
[/quote]

HAHAHA! Agreed. Someone will have that in their sig within afew days lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't really catch on to your comments with putting my pic in your signature.... yes my lizard is big but she will only get bigger lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's not your pic. It's the "thick lizard" comment.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think this kid spends way to much time snuggling his pet lizard.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> I think this kid spends way to much time snuggling his pet lizard.


LOL if you just understood..... I love my critters alot lol but my lizard is a doll and everyone who has seen her will agree....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> So is this where everyone else says hey this is who I am and who your dealing with?
> 
> Whos next in line?
> 
> *The pic puts the size of your lizard in perspective! didnt realize how thick it was!*


LOL-Might just be sig worthy.....
[/quote]

Bastard!
I knew as I typed that was going to happen!
At first I was typing "I didnt realize how big it was"...backspaced a bit...b/c obviously you guys were gonna kill me on it..haha....thought I fixed it but guess not!

DAMN IT!

I set myself up for failure on that one!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I read this over and over but still don't get it! I know my lizard is big but she will only get bigger lol so is it a joke or what?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. Okay... Let me break it down for you. The quote was as follows:



> The pic puts the size of your lizard in perspective! didnt realize how thick it was!


If taken in the wrong context, it actually has _nothing_ to do with your monitor, but rather, forms a sexual innuendo referring to your penis. In this little innuendo, 'lizard' is substituted as a synonym for the word 'penis' and the implication that the picture makes it look 'thick' is thus funny.

But I don't know if it's funny anymore since I had to be so explicit in pointing out the joke to you.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Wow. Okay... Let me break it down for you. The quote was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You killed it man---

Lame


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Wow. Okay... Let me break it down for you. The quote was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You killed it man---

Lame















[/quote]
agreed you killed the joke, but how you explained the joke, well Mettle that made me laugh!!!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Whoo hoo!
Good job Capt. Herps. haha.
I did not tell him to act as if...he just doesnt have a dirty mind like all of you I guess.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

O! thanks notaverage


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

lol, was gonna make a post saying just "penis joke", but figured the mods wouldnt like it


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

armac said:


> You kin to Jaws from the old James Bond movies?










haha,,,,,


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> O! thanks notaverage


Thanks what?
You think I meant for it to sound that way...nope...just the guys taking things the wrong way...I owuld have busted balls too.

It wasnt against you it was against me so







them!
ha


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ye so does this sound bad "I sleep with my lizard" lol


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

With shorter hair you'd look like Sexman.
http://www.slashfilm.com/2008/03/13/sexman-reviews-10000-bc/


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

CichlidAddict said:


> With shorter hair you'd look like Sexman.
> http://www.slashfilm.com/2008/03/13/sexman-reviews-10000-bc/


 not even....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, I see it! I hope your not retarded like him too.
haha
I kid I kid


----------

